# Adjusting speedo



## jakamo (Jan 26, 2004)

Okay... if (hypothetically speaking of course) I wanted to adjust my speedometer so it was giving a lower than actual reading how would I do this?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

why would you want to do this?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah why would you want to do this?
are you putting 33's on your sentra or something?


----------



## 89maxi (Aug 24, 2003)

hmm 33inch rims on a sentra good idea :thumbup:


----------



## jakamo (Jan 26, 2004)

89maxi said:


> hmm 33inch rims on a sentra good idea :thumbup:



Well... lets see... and this is hypothetical of course...

A hypothetical person receives a speeding ticket that is in the reckless driving range which is stringently prosecuted here in Northern Virginia. That hypothetical person's lawyer advises him to get his speedometer calibrated since if it was off by lets say 5-15 miles then the lawyer can argue that although the hypothetical person was actually going that fast (if the cop's radar gun is good) he or she THOUGHT they were going that much slower and therefore should not be punished as harshly. This hypothetical person would like to ensure that his or her speedo is actually off, therefore the need to calibrate it that way...

This is of course hypothetical


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

hmmmm sounds like this hypothetical person is speaking from experience. 

the only thing i can suggest is putting some bigger tires/rims on their. the circumfrence of the tire must be more than what this hypothetical person has one their car now. for example: "john doe" has 215/40's if he were to get some 215/50's the tire would be bigger therefore making less revolutions on the pavement and inturn telling the speedo it's going slower than it actually is. that's is the only thing i can suggest *shrugs* how fast were you....errrr...."john doe" going? and what size tires?


----------



## jakamo (Jan 26, 2004)

AZ02SpecV said:


> hmmmm sounds like this hypothetical person is speaking from experience.
> 
> the only thing i can suggest is putting some bigger tires/rims on their. the circumfrence of the tire must be more than what this hypothetical person has one their car now. for example: "john doe" has 215/40's if he were to get some 215/50's the tire would be bigger therefore making less revolutions on the pavement and inturn telling the speedo it's going slower than it actually is. that's is the only thing i can suggest *shrugs* how fast were you....errrr...."john doe" going? and what size tires?


Hypothetically John Doe was doing 113 on the Beltway which is 55!!!
John Doe is running 17's - Stock rims with Sumitomo HR+


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

jakamo said:


> Hypothetically John Doe was doing 113 on the Beltway which is 55!!!
> John Doe is running 17's - Stock rims with Sumitomo HR+


 :jawdrop: ummm dude. I think John Doe is uber-fawked. he does need some 33in+ wheels to adjust that!! no speedo adjustment is gonna save him from that!!


----------



## jakamo (Jan 26, 2004)

AZ02SpecV said:


> :jawdrop: ummm dude. I think John Doe is uber-fawked. he does need some 33in+ wheels to adjust that!! no speedo adjustment is gonna save him from that!!


oh yeah is John Doe up a creek with no paddle and a leaking boat.... The idea is to hypothetically adjust the speedo so it is off 10-15 so John Doe can avoid jail time.. that is the goal...


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

seriously, even with it being 15 off, John's still doing 98 in a 55!!!!!!

40+ miles over the speed limit!! I dunno about where ur from but in AZ 20+mph over the speed limit is criminal speeding=jail time


----------



## BEERBUEFF (Sep 3, 2003)

seeing this form i think ill stop tackin down that sixth gear at about 5 grand! but dude best of luck to ya or yea this "john doe"


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Hypothetically saying wtf


----------

